# Who Keeps Foxes?



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm quite interested in getting a Platinum fox cub at some point as they are just beautiful and I am interested in a playful and like sized friend for our JRT.

a few questions I'm interested in though,

Can you house train/litter train? How reliably?

Licences required? DWA?

How good do they socialise with others pets and people?

How trainable are they? I love to train my animals.

Any special diet requirements? I'm very into my animal nutrition, I'm guessing a good RAW diet is best as usual?

Can they be kept under the same routine as a JRT? Ie, regular walks/play and crate trained for when left alone? Or do they require a run?

Any other information you think would be beneficial would be great. :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi! 
I keep v.vulpes (red/silver/platinum gold), corsacs, arctics and Fennecs. 

_*Can you house train/litter train? How reliably?*_

You can litter train them but not house train them. They will NEVER be 100% accurate though because if they want something to be theirs (and this can include you) they will urinate on it. 

_*Licences required? DWA?*_

No, no DWAL required but this does not mean that they do not have the potential to be dangerous if not treated properly.

_*How good do they socialise with others pets and people?*_

Generally they will be fine with other people until they get to adolescence when they can become very skittish. 
With regards to other animals it really depends what that animal is. 

_*How trainable are they? I love to train my animals.*_

It really depends on the individual fox. My big male silver is wonderful at tricks as is my female arctic but it also depends on their mood. 

_*Any special diet requirements? I'm very into my animal nutrition, I'm guessing a good RAW diet is best as usual?*_

Yes a good raw diet is very important. They require taurine, much like a cat. The foods to be avoided are about the same as the foods to be avoided with dogs. 

_*Can they be kept under the same routine as a JRT? Ie, regular walks/play and crate trained for when left alone? Or do they require a run?*_

They really do require an outside enclosure for when they are older. This is so they can burn off steam when you are not around. Foxes are VERY destructive and right now you may think your JRT is but a fox can put any dog to shame where that is concerned. 

_*Any other information you think would be beneficial would be great. *_

Join Sybil's den: - Index page
Sybil's is a US based forum but there are fox owners from around the world on there. You can learn more then any book can teach you by asking them questions :2thumb:. 

-Elina


----------



## slywolf (Apr 4, 2013)

*foxs*

hi marsh exotics in Kent breed lots of different fox's, can be found on Facebook, all advise given, they breed lots of exotic animals all hand reared and supper friendly,,,,,,,you can email [email protected] for info and contact numbers.......:2thumb:


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the information, we have decided not to take the plunge just yet as we really don't logically have the time at the moment to give to a fox, however they are definitely on the cards for when life settles down again :flrt:


----------

